# Hip injury mitigation



## joeyirish777 (May 15, 2020)

Whether its for tendonitis, bad hip flexors, hip binding from inactivity... I'm looking for new or better ways to take of the worst engineered part of our bodies. This is what I'm doing so far...

-The pso-rite helped my hips out a lot and keeps the muscles from straining my nerves. I can deal with the tendons and little muscles getting tight but once that nerve gets too much pressure, I'm out of commission for at least 10 days.

-basics- foam rolling, stretching, yoga

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngf3qdxZAjk        <--- this temporarily fixes hip clicking and personally my hip goes back into its tight ways after a few reps of heavy squats. Still really helpful, I hate hearing my hip click every time I lean down.

Literally any advice at that might help would be greatly appreciated. thanks.


----------



## joeyirish777 (May 16, 2020)

I see some grammar errors re-reading this and I can't edit for some reason. my apologies.


----------



## Death (May 18, 2020)

If you routinely / repeatedly end up having hip issues, do get it worked up by a hip specialist orthopedist. 

Crazy story actually, I had intermittent hip issues for years, Range of motion and flexibility a little less than others and my right hip would get sore way more than the left and it would flare up and get worse. I kept thinking it’s the psoas being a pain, but after years of on and off needing physical therapy and seeing 3-4 different orthopedic docs, I was told the issue was dysplasia of my right hip socket as well as a labral tear due to said dysplasia (meaning the socket was too shallow). 

I ended up needing a surgery called periacetabular osteotomy, the recovery was brutal but now my hip is fine, I am more active than ever before. It basically Gave me a new lease on life. My hip used to stall my process and put me out of commission regularly. 

clicking and soreness can both be symptoms of dysplasia. Mine was a “mild” case in the X Rays but it still was causing significant symptoms. There’s also other conditions like FAI and labral injuries that can cause such hip symptoms.


----------



## joeyirish777 (May 18, 2020)

thanks for that I needed to hear it. I've been failed by many medical systems my whole life so I honestly don't even think about seeing doctors anymore. I keep telling myself Ill just get stem cell therapy with surgery when I make enough money but it might be best to tackle this issue sooner rather than later incase of degeneration.

Im glad your surgery turned out so well though, it gives me some hope too. some flare ups make me walk like forest Gump before he could run.


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jun 8, 2020)

UPDATE...

After incorporating a few more habits into my routine, I have pretty much erased all pain, impingements, lack of mobility, inflammation in the hips...

-1st and foremost was using what pillar did here.   https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/thre...tion-and-Strengthening-of-the-Medial-Rotators

-2nd was more mobility and flexibility training exercises that improve ankle mobility, strengthen the knee, strengthening the hips and believe it or not... improving shoulder mobility which was very important for improved squat form

-3rd is using a rumble roller instead of a wide pvc pipe for a foam roller. all foam rollers pale in comparison to a rumble roller IME.

hope this helps someone else.


----------

